# Credentialing



## nrod2201 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can someone out there please explain to me what credentialing is?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 20, 2012)

do you mean physician credentialling? Or coder credentials?


----------



## Biller385 (Jan 20, 2012)

Physician credentialling is when a physician wants to becomef an insurance company's "in-network prodvider". It takes about 6 months or so and a lot of paperwork is involved.

Cathy


----------



## cpk1970 (Jan 20, 2012)

There is also the credentialing process physicians have to go thru to become on-staff at a hospital.  This also, can take a very lengthy time.  There is much paperwork and tons of documentation required for any credentialting - both insurance carriers and hospital privileges.


----------

